# Replacement Premiere coming, what to do next?



## Bruzer (Jul 8, 2005)

I have a replacement Premiere coming due to a loud fan issue. In my current Premiere, I've already installed a WD20EURS 2TB drive. I'll obviously reinstall the original 500GB drive back in the current Premiere before I send it back, but I'm wondering if I can just drop in the WD20EURS into the new Premiere as soon as I receive it?

The only potential issue that I think I'll have is that the M-card "pairing" information is stored on the hard-drive, but I'm installing the hard-drive into new hardware. Can I just boot up the new Premiere with the WD20EURS, then call the Comcast M-card number to "re-pair" the M-card with the new hardware?

Any other issues to be aware of?

Thanks.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

just switch the fans and send the replacement back with the loud fan.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Bruzer said:


> I have a replacement Premiere coming due to a loud fan issue. In my current Premiere, I've already installed a WD20EURS 2TB drive. I'll obviously reinstall the original 500GB drive back in the current Premiere before I send it back, but I'm wondering if I can just drop in the WD20EURS into the new Premiere as soon as I receive it?
> 
> The only potential issue that I think I'll have is that the M-card "pairing" information is stored on the hard-drive, but I'm installing the hard-drive into new hardware. Can I just boot up the new Premiere with the WD20EURS, then call the Comcast M-card number to "re-pair" the M-card with the new hardware?
> 
> ...


You can install that 2TB in the Premiere you receive, but you will have to perform a Clear & Delete Everything because the TSN that's on the hard drive won't match with the new unit. A C&DE resets the hard drive with the new TSN.
You will have to call comcast to get the cable card re-paired.
Obviously you will also lose all recordings.


Jebberwocky! said:


> just switch the fans and send the replacement back with the loud fan.


I don't think that will work. When you do an exchange with TiVo, I believe they automatically swap the TSNs on the account.


----------



## Bruzer (Jul 8, 2005)

steve614 said:


> You can install that 2TB in the Premiere you receive, but you will have to perform a Clear & Delete Everything because the TSN that's on the hard drive won't match with the new unit. A C&DE resets the hard drive with the new TSN.
> You will have to call comcast to get the cable card re-paired.
> Obviously you will also lose all recordings


Thanks Steve. It's not ideal, but I think I can live with doing a C&DE. Do you think I'll need to do that right after it boots up, or will it let me still watch any shows that I've already recorded?


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Bruzer said:


> Thanks Steve. It's not ideal, but I think I can live with doing a C&DE. Do you think I'll need to do that right after it boots up, or will it let me still watch any shows that I've already recorded?


Yes, you might as well do the C&DE as soon as it finishes booting. 
The shows will not be playable as they are locked to the old TSN.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

I like the fan swap idea.

Tell them you're going to keep the new fan and the TiVo to which all of your recordings are tied, because you consider it unjust for you to be forced to lose all your shows (the recording of which for later viewing being your reason for buying a TiVo in the first place) just because of their failure to provide a good fan the first time.

And tell them you're going to be a good sport about it and not charge them labor for doing the fan swap.


----------



## Bruzer (Jul 8, 2005)

unitron said:


> I like the fan swap idea.
> 
> Tell them you're going to keep the new fan and the TiVo to which all of your recordings are tied, because you consider it unjust for you to be forced to lose all your shows (the recording of which for later viewing being your reason for buying a TiVo in the first place) just because of their failure to provide a good fan the first time.
> 
> And tell them you're going to be a good sport about it and not charge them labor for doing the fan swap.


I think I might do that. They already messed up my Lifetime Sub by transferring it to the replacement box before it's even arrived! I had to call to get it transferred back to my current box. When the replacement arrives, it won't be activated anyway, so I might as well do the fan swap and send the replacement one back. No need to call them to tell them what I'm doing!


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Bruzer said:


> I think I might do that. They already messed up my Lifetime Sub by transferring it to the replacement box before it's even arrived! I had to call to get it transferred back to my current box. When the replacement arrives, it won't be activated anyway, so I might as well do the fan swap and send the replacement one back. No need to call them to tell them what I'm doing!


I assume your credit card is involved in this somehow, so they'll probably try to screw you out of the price of the second unit, but if you feel like risking it in order to stand up to them I salute you and wish you well.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

No sense risking any money on the deal. Just send the unit back and put the WD20EURS in the new unit before you even plug it in and keep the drive in the new unit virgin. If you want ggieseke is working on developing a program that backs up premiere drives and could use virgin images help with development. His current program will probably compact the drive down to 2gb. You could save that on a cheap USB stick. Send him a pm. 

Jim

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MapleLeaf (Oct 12, 2007)

It wasn't clear to me from your original post what exactly your loud fan issue was, but if it was simply that you wanted a quieter fan, then did you consider just getting a replacement fan on your own? It might cost you like $10 or so, but I would gladly spend that than deal with the hassle of replacing my entire unit.

The following thread lists various replacement fans people have tried: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=456669


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

jmbach said:


> No sense risking any money on the deal. Just send the unit back and put the WD20EURS in the new unit before you even plug it in and keep the drive in the new unit virgin. If you want ggieseke is working on developing a program that backs up premiere drives and could use virgin images help with development. His current program will probably compact the drive down to 2gb. You could save that on a cheap USB stick. Send him a pm.
> 
> Jim
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


And that preserves his already recorded shows how?


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I just have a feeling if the OP decides to swap the fan and return the unit that TiVo sent him, things will go awry.

#1, TiVo doesn't condone end users opening the box. If the OP admits to opening the box -- which would be the case if he replaced the fan, I imagine TiVo could say that is a breach of contract, and they would not accept the return of the "modified" unit.
On top of that, they could then charge him for the cost of the unit they sent him.

If he swaps the fan and doesn't tell TiVo, don't you think they would notice that the unit they get back happens to have the same TSN they sent him as a replacement?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

steve614 said:


> I just have a feeling if the OP decides to swap the fan and return the unit that TiVo sent him, things will go awry.
> 
> #1, TiVo doesn't condone end users opening the box. If the OP admits to opening the box -- which would be the case if he replaced the fan, I imagine TiVo could say that is a breach of contract, and they would not accept the return of the "modified" unit.
> On top of that, they could then charge him for the cost of the unit they sent him.
> ...


I just think it's time for someone to stand up to TiVo's failure to provide solutions that don't cheat people out of their recordings, and I'm willing to spend as much of his money as is necessary in the battle.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

It doesn't. I thought that was already discussed earlier. The only way to save the shows would be to transfer them a computer if they are not copy protected and then transfer them back to the new unit. Otherwise, if you are a gambler and feel the need to absolutely have to have your shows then switch the fan and hope you don't get charged for another unit. Worse come to worse catch the program on a rerun. 


Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------

